# Thanks guys and girls



## JMT (2/3/16)

Been using my old Twisp for a while and once the battery gave up i was looking to replace it with something else.

Read many articles on this forum and i ended up getting the Subox mini !!!

Shit , i was blown away !!! 
I started with a 0.5 coil , BUT used my 18mg toasted liquid , daaaammmm did that burn 

Anyhows , went down to vapemod and the guy hooked me up with the correct liquid and explained why i thought i was dying 

Cheers , great forum and im sure you will be getting some questions from the noob !!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hands (2/3/16)

Congrats on your upgrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (2/3/16)

Yip, this forum also showed me the light! Well done on the move and good luck dealing with the new need to try out as many mods, tanks and juices and you can... it gets a lil' pricey if you're not careful but once you find your happy place and ADV you will be sorted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/16)

Welcome JMT. Good choice with the upgrade and I'm glad that you are sorted. With the new more powerful devices, it's quite easy to rack up a good old-fashioned silver 

Why not hook yourself up with a nice Avatar Pic & mosey on over to the Introduce Yourself thread for a proper welcoming. I hope you enjoy the stay here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (3/3/16)

Welcome home.
First of all. Good start off device. I loved mine. 
Secondly, keep vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenny (3/3/16)

My devices are very good.
the forum is filled with wisdom.


----------



## Silver (3/3/16)

JMT said:


> Been using my old Twisp for a while and once the battery gave up i was looking to replace it with something else.
> 
> Read many articles on this forum and i ended up getting the Subox mini !!!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @JMT
Congrats on the new kit. Subtank Mini is great. I am using its rebuildable deck and am enjoying it a lot.
Glad the forum helped you. It has helped me too in so many ways
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your vape journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/3/16)

Welcome to the forum @JMT . Thats a great starter setup that you chose. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/3/16)

HEY @JMT welcome to the party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (3/3/16)

JMT said:


> Been using my old Twisp for a while and once the battery gave up i was looking to replace it with something else.
> 
> Read many articles on this forum and i ended up getting the Subox mini !!!
> 
> ...



Good choice mate, excellent device. If you have some 18mg liquids around you could drop nic content by adding some Dolly Varden to get something you could vape. Will alter taste, but could save you having to bin something you have paid good money for. Worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (3/3/16)

Try investing in the Toptank Mini! Works great!


----------



## JMT (4/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Try investing in the Toptank Mini! Works great!


Stupid question, what is the difference or advantages ? Haven't done much research yet


----------



## Harmlessguy (4/3/16)

JMT said:


> Stupid question, what is the difference or advantages ? Haven't done much research yet



You get to refill from the top of the tank. So you dont have to flip the mod around when you want to refill.
It just makes life so much easier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/3/16)

The Subox Mini is the first iteration of Mod from Kangertech that included the Subtank Mini and the Mod in a matched kit. The device supports up to 50W in power mode, quite capable of driving the Subtank Mini, as well as most other tanks and drippers up to 50W. When released, it was the ideal value for money package for starter, enthusiast and experienced vapers alike.
The Topbox Mini is just the latest updated version of the Mod and Toptank Mini, supporting top fill for the same popular Subtank style tank, and supporting all popular Temperature Control style coils and wire in the same styled small packaged mod as it's predecessor. The mod now also matches its competitors in power, supporting up to 75W in power mode from a single 18650 battery.


----------

